# I took advice and drove only when it surged.



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Like one of the other forum member mentioned--drive only when it surges. I did that and made good green, but my acceptance took a hit. Uber is just too popular and pings from outside of surge area kept coming in. I'm at 56% acceptance rating now. They give me those email warnings of low acceptance rating. I wonder if they deactivate a person that has too many pings go through. Funny thing is if I'm in a surge area--the Uber app doesn't give me the 2 minute timeout for missing requests. I have to eat well before the winter hibernation that I will soon do. Gotta store up the green like a bear store ups fat. I can't drive in winter with low Uber rates. When i looked at non surge fare, i was like omg we drive for so low. Here is screenshot.


----------



## joffie (Jan 31, 2016)

Uber are VERY GOOD at giving you multiple non surge jobs inside a surge zone and putting you on timeout.
My acceptance rate is around 40%. Lucky in my market we don't do that guarantee rubbish.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Hmmm, yes we will be contacting you shortly about your low acceptance rate. 56% is unacceptable.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

joffie said:


> Uber are VERY GOOD at giving you multiple non surge jobs inside a surge zone and putting you on timeout.
> My acceptance rate is around 40%. Lucky in my market we don't do that guarantee rubbish.


I don't even go to their guaranteed highlight area where they say 1.4x etc from 4-8pm. No thanks I will only hit it when it's surging. Last time I did their guarantee I never got paid for it.


----------



## 0to100 (Aug 3, 2016)

I tried that yesterday..... it hasn't surged in days for me. Busy city in northeast PA, contacted uber on Monday and still haven't heard back. 

Also the new dynamic map surge indicator isn't appearing on the partner app... the little lightning bolt


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Acceptance rate doesn't matter anymore. Just be careful with cancelations they are deactivating drivers for having over 15% cancelation rates on a regular basis


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

0to100 said:


> I tried that yesterday..... it hasn't surged in days for me. Busy city in northeast PA, contacted uber on Monday and still haven't heard back.
> 
> Also the new dynamic map surge indicator isn't appearing on the partner app... the little lightning bolt


Wonder I'd they are punishing you somehow. The reality is that they will always need humans so the programmers are always finding ways to punish drivers into submission. They punish me by


Jimmy Bernat said:


> Acceptance rate doesn't matter anymore. Just be careful with cancelations they are deactivating drivers for having over 15% cancelation rates on a regular basis


Thats me right now I am at 16% cancellation rate and expect them to deactivate me any moment now. They haven't yet though. Funny how the app starts using double loud ringing noises now when another person is requesting rides while I am in a current ride. I noticed that last night where the new incoming request was extra loud and extra annoyingly more frequent and lasted longer than others. Hints to Uber being desparate for me to take that request.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

It's only if you're over that 15% all of the time and they start sending you warnings every week for months then they deactivate


----------

